# samba config



## jejebuster (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone.. 

i am new to BSD. right now im trying to setup a file server Apparently i having problem to configure samba and how to run it without problem?

here some info i  have:



```
#======================= Global Settings =====================================
[global]

  charset = CP932
  unix charset = EUC-JP
  display charset = CP932

  workgroup = TEACHER
  server string = MJS File Server
  security = user
  load printers = no



#============================ Share Definitions ==============================
[shared]

  comment = Shared Directory
  path = /share
  public = yes
  writable = yes
  printable = no

[homes]
  comment = Home Directories
  read only = No

smb.conf already locked, session is read-only; smb.conf: unmodified, readonly: line 1
Suspended
BSDTest# ./samba start
./samba: Command not found.
BSDTest# cd /usr/local/etc/samba34
BSDTest# ./samba start
./samba: Command not found.
BSDTest# ./samba status
./samba: Command not found.
BSDTest# cd /usr/local/etc
BSDTest# cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d
BSDTest# ./samba start
Removing stale Samba tdb files:  done
BSDTest# ./samba status
BSDTest# /etc/rc.d/init.d
/etc/rc.d/init.d: Command not found.
BSDTest# cd /usr/local/etc/
BSDTest# /etc/rc.d/init.d
/etc/rc.d/init.d: Command not found.
BSDTest# /etc/rc.d/smb
/etc/rc.d/smb: Command not found.
BSDTest# testparm
Load smb config files from /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
max_open_files: sysctl_max (1677) below minimum Windows limit (16384)
rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1677) below minimum Windows limit (16384)
params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: A
Unknown parameter encountered: "charset"
Ignoring unknown parameter "charset"
Processing section "[shared]"
Processing section "[homes]"
params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: TCR002:*:1001:1001:Teacher 2:/share/TCR002:/bin/csh
params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: files# pwd
params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: /share/TCR002
params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: files# ls
params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: C_Drive
Loaded services file OK.
Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]
        unix charset = EUC-JP
        display charset = CP932
        workgroup = TEACHER
        server string = MJS File Server
        load printers = No

[shared]
        comment = Shared Directory
        path = /share
        read only = No
        guest ok = Yes

[homes]
        comment = Home Directories
        read only = No
BSDTest# sockstat -4
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
jomjom   sshd       672   3  tcp4   192.168.200.167:22    192.168.200.166:1318
root     sshd       669   3  tcp4   192.168.200.167:22    192.168.200.166:1318
root     sendmail   568   4  tcp4   127.0.0.1:25          *:*
root     sshd       562   4  tcp4   *:22                  *:*
root     syslogd    421   7  udp4   *:514                 *:*
BSDTest# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/samba restart
Performing sanity check on Samba configuration: OK
Removing stale Samba tdb files:  done
BSDTest#
```

hoping for the best,
jejebuster


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/


----------



## jejebuster (Nov 12, 2010)

@ Dice

thanks..


----------

